# what the hell another art thread + gamdev junk | rlc price check post #60



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

GUYS ITS 4.13 holy shi****
im making new thread because i want to ok

=====






^ one of hyodork's art commissions





^ if zircon was homeworld/part of the blue diamond order





^ calcite ref :v
dont worry im still working on commissions ok
























if ur wondering why the windowskins look familiar, its bc i took the colours straight from the mint palette from snes earthbound
its probably going to be temporary but theyre really nice colours,,,
working on the battle layout. too lazy to make battle sprites so its probably going to be like one of those monsters-only view kind of thing.
lovely people at pixelation are helping me with the actual spriting stuff 
IM SSOOS PUMPD FOR THIS GAME along with like 4500+ people on tumblr


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

neato shop screen. i know theres no prices or descriptions but there will be. also menu screen complete with icons.








theres two (actually three but i dont like the third) battle styles, gauge (left) and traditional (right)
i think i like traditional better, lmao. look at this lens item that lets u see enemy info




AW MAN, I SHOULD FIND OUT HOW TO ALLOCATE ENEMY HP WITH A VARIABLE SO THE HP/MP CHANGES OH MAN HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

I made sugar cookies with the signs on it for 4/13

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unrelated hahA


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> I made sugar cookies with the signs on it for 4/13
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unrelated hahA



gibe cookies
is kinda related bc cookies = 413 n 413 = homestuck n homestuck = game so by the a = b/b = c law, cookies = game


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

cookies r bomb, simply put


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 13, 2015)

Lookin' good, compoopertrash!

I'll forever be a Hyodork.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

the update... what the ****


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> the update... what the ****



shhh ssHh I havent read i T YET


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> shhh ssHh I havent read i T YET


i stayed up to read it i wish i didnt


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i stayed up to read it i wish i didnt



is it that bad


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> is it that bad


it's ...creative
--

does gamdev mean game development? are you doing the coding for this? i love the pixels


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> does gamdev mean game development? are you doing the coding for this? i love the pixels


Yep, Computertrash is doing all the coding for it.

He's quite the professional actually.


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 13, 2015)

well god damn computertrash that's one fine lookin game right there (love Daves hair tho)


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2015)

The game looks really good! Earthbound interface is A+. The battle screens look great too, nice!!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Is there like a main tumblr to keep up with updates?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 13, 2015)

youre really improving!! love your art as always <3


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> it's ...creative
> --
> 
> does gamdev mean game development? are you doing the coding for this? i love the pixels



yeh gamedev is game development. i cant really code (only know html/css) so its made in rm 2003 so its really easy



Hyogo said:


> Yep, Computertrash is doing all the coding for it.
> 
> He's quite the professional actually.



d00d i click stuff and type in letters



graciegrace said:


> well god damn computertrash that's one fine lookin game right there (love Daves hair tho)



i had posted the art of the kids in their clothes on tumblr and lots of ppl said they liked daves hair in the tags



piimisu said:


> Is there like a main tumblr to keep up with updates?



not really??? ill try to post on my main tumblr (/tagged/sos rpg) and also my website.



Shirohibiki said:


> youre really improving!! love your art as always <3



٩( 'ω' )و



audino said:


> The game looks really good! Earthbound interface is A+. The battle screens look great too, nice!!



earthbound is such aesthetic.

=

I THINK I FIGURED OUT HOW TO MAKE ENEMY HP SHOW UP CORRECTLY.... i didnt test it yet but
(im just rambling ok)
at first i made a new page in the monster group so that after the battle begins, the hp/mp would be set to certain variables but it wouldnt update as the battle went on
so instead, i put the set to variable stuff before the message box command in the original page so itd update as/after you use the lens item
god im genius !!!!1!1!1!!

this makes no sense to anybody who doesnt know how rm 2003 works


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2015)

ok here its actually really simple
the lens item turns on a switch
the monster group has a page whee if the switch is on, this happens: if john/rose/dave/jade used an item to turn it on (lens), then itll allocate the enemys HP and MP to four variables. those variables are written in the message box that comes up. every time the lens is used, the variables are updated with the current HP/MP of the enemies.








lens being shown, used before any damage to enemies








john deals 34 damage to one, lens is used again and HP is affected and its shown in the message box

=

i showed my chem teacher n he thinks its pretty cool.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

that upd8 tho


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

Woah what's the game about? :0


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Woah what's the game about? :0



uhh basically sburb/main storyline but in a rpg style.
im thinking about making them scratch the game at the very end so i can make a second game with the alpha kids? idk. then id have to follow with another game with the cherubs n all the current stuff in homestuck.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

What's the tumblr updates are posted on (?⊙ω⊙`)！It sounds interesting


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> What's the tumblr updates are posted on (?⊙ω⊙`)！It sounds interesting



i dont hav a main tumblr for it yet?? ill post stuff under /tagged/sos rpg on my main blog tho.
should i make a tumblr for it or like. what.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

OHHH Its on your tumblr lol. Hmm idk I've seen a lot of tumblrs mainly for their games but its up to you.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> OHHH Its on your tumblr lol. Hmm idk I've seen a lot of tumblrs mainly for their games but its up to you.



ehh ill just post periodically on my website then.

people are too slow at pixelation sigh


----------



## lazuli (Apr 14, 2015)

bruh side-by-side comparision !!!!!!!!!!!








left: 1st attempt, right: current chipset​looks much neater and less shiny, which is good!!! i just fixed the upper wall corner things + lightened floor shadows. pretty soon it'll be done and then i gotta start on the planets! oh man really exciting
bluugh i wish there were a lot more rm 2003 tutorials... theres a good amount on rm.net but since xp/vx/ace were released, nobody really uses 2003 anymore (which i understand, since vanilla 2003 has no scripting n very limited graphic bit depth/size) but still.


----------



## loreiid (Apr 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh side-by-side comparision !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah!! super duper cool


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

ok i wanted to redo my chib style(s) and







how much would these go for. 9_9


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 15, 2015)

Really love the first one, definitely 400+ or somewhere there but I suck at pricing; so hope you get some decent opinions : )


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

The second one is so cute. I would pay 1000, but I think In general others would pay ~500. 
will you be adding the second style as an option soon? Im interested


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

thx @ kairi. doki dokis.



piimisu said:


> The second one is so cute. I would pay 1000, but I think In general others would pay ~500.
> will you be adding the second style as an option soon? Im interested



by second one do you mean pearl + steven???? from the prices you gave, i think you meant the pink girl.
im still thinking on it, ill probably close my shop for a while after im finished with current commissions so i can try new stuff n see what looks nice.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

*I saw the word pride.
So here I am <3*


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> *I saw the word pride.
> So here I am <3*



uh
why
theres no word pride anywhere
unless you meant price

=

time to actually work out the story n stuff for the game
so far i have:


Spoiler:  



[fade to skaia]:>Skaia.
> A dormant crucible of unlimited creative potential that has been the center of the Inciphisphere for millions of years. Under the blanket of clouds lie the Battlefield. Here, the Kingdoms of Light and Dark, Prospit and Derse respectively, must wage war.
> It is not an 'if', it simply is fact.
[fade to battlefield, see armies marching]
> This war will not be an easy one.
> The WHITE QUEEN will have to enlist the services of four young heroes. These four have been destined to play a part in this show. They have been hand picked by Skaia's nimble digits for one ultimate purpose: sacrifice a world to create a young universe.
> This is not impossible; there is a game whose tale has been whispered between young children where a group of 12 became gods of a new universe.
> And so, shortly after the war began, the four heroes answered the WHITE QUEEN's call and arrived in Prospit.
[in-game cutscene, kids walk into castle room, assemble before WQ]
WQ: Young heroes. Thank you for coming at such a time.
(DAVE: wait how did we even get here)
WQ: As you may know, the long-anticipated war has begun. The WHITE KING has already left for the Battlefield.


god im bad at writing!!!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 15, 2015)

OH YAY STORY TIME KEEP GOING


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> OH YAY STORY TIME KEEP GOING



no
instead i show how progress is going


----------



## piichinu (Apr 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> thx @ kairi. doki dokis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the pearl and steven


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I meant the pearl and steven



:^0
i think 200-400 would be best range bc they're meant to be quick chibs (meaning not as detailed as pink girl)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 15, 2015)

250-500 for those Crystal dongers? idk


----------



## lazuli (Apr 18, 2015)

i drew in class yesterday instead of doing my work





(the wifi at ihops is absolute crap is the image even visible)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2015)

u shown me that and I was like "BRUH, so hella"
u smiled and slapped my face because I forgot to smooch.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u shown me that and I was like "BRUH, so hella"
> u smiled and slapped my face because I forgot to smooch.



٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2015)

I was like (╬◣д◢) then I was like ヾ(*?∀｀*)ﾉ


----------



## lazuli (Apr 22, 2015)

ok enough ar pee gee junk, heres stuff






^ such wow





^ actually like flat better than shaded





^ TRYING TO DRAW MORE HETALIA OK

also sketch dumps (i may line and colour some, idk)










^ sudden kh nostalgia

me: draws other stuff instead of working on commissions
me: im an ass


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

Them SU sketches tho B)

Nice work buddo buddy boy!


----------



## lazuli (Apr 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Them SU sketches tho B)
> 
> Nice work buddo buddy boy!



sorry 4 disappearing on u yesterday, broski! the school internet doesnt wanna connect to line rn 8(


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 22, 2015)

It is okkk!
Smooch ur thread up


----------



## lazuli (Apr 27, 2015)

im crying ANGEL AURA QUARTZS COLOURS ARE TOO SIMILAR TO OPALS






look at these dumbass refs i doodled last night im still kinda sleepy




















(left to right, top to bottom: starlite zircon, platinum, silver, angel aura quartz, amber calcite)
(yes i keep changing colours but i dont care ok)

AND IVE MADE A LOT OF PROGRESS ON MY GAME, HOO-HAH
got the opening intro alright, will probably make it longer later, mapped the first area of (first runthrough) lowas, still working on the second (theres like 5 total)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

that game dev stuff looking ACE mang, same with ur gems!!


----------



## lazuli (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> that game dev stuff looking ACE mang, same with ur gems!!



thanks broski, im hopin to get the beta release of the game by mayb middle-late next month?? also my gems are the DUMBEST but i love them (if u didnt notice, theyre all bout triangles so theyre not homeworld nor crystal gem OOO)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> thanks broski, im hopin to get the beta release of the game by mayb middle-late next month?? also my gems are the DUMBEST but i love them (if u didnt notice, theyre all bout triangles so theyre not homeworld nor crystal gem OOO)


ooo das c00l, hope the peeps like it when the beta is out!!
and wow, so I guess that means they're EDGY?


----------



## lazuli (Apr 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ooo das c00l, hope the peeps like it when the beta is out!!
> and wow, so I guess that means they're EDGY?



2 edgy 4 them!!!
but that symbol on the floor where garnet whooped jaspers ass has that triforce like thing




 plus all those triangles in the white diamond temple in 'serious steven' PLUS the theories that


Spoiler:  



rose quartz is actually pink diamond (no image of rose quartz is as vibrant as her gem, BUT PINK DIAMOND IS THAT PINK)


Spoiler: rose quartz img













Spoiler: pink diamon













Spoiler: jesus why is this img of rose so big











and that theres another diamond, making the total five (white, blue, yellow, then pink and green), idk who green is tho BUT THATS JUST WOT I SAW (plus big hand ship is green so???) and so the triangles were arranged in a star shape, not triforce, which is mayb a reason why crystal gems symbol is a star?? AM I MAKING SENSE


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

dang finished oneshot yesterday (for the second time but this time, i actually grew the plant person hoo-hah)
also


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

tfw you didn't do pixels for the pilot designs (Pearl scares me in the pilot ;_; )
But ace work like always bruh!!


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> tfw you didn't do pixels for the pilot designs (Pearl scares me in the pilot ;_; )
> But ace work like always bruh!!



d00d.... i should do that!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> d00d.... i should do that!!!!!!!


Garnet's hair tho ;_; was spooks too


----------



## lazuli (Apr 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Garnet's hair tho ;_; was spooks too



pilot garnet has silky free flowing hair of the gods
redesigned garnet has box hair

also here u go:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2015)

Box hair is OP tho! 8(
Also bruh, nice job! :B


----------



## lazuli (Apr 29, 2015)

SCREAMS I LOVE GARNET




was supposed to be example for free sketches but went overboard


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

wanna start rlc soon but im terrible at pricing
line group says $5 usd for lineart is ok, shaded+ (above) would go for $10-15 BUT id really like more opnions???

=

btw SCREAMING

*DAVE: and here i am and so are you
DAVE: which i think is pretty dope
JOHN: it is very dope. *


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

c'mon guys, help this handsome talented man out, u guys keep crying for his art so throw him some money prices around atleast!!

but yeh, definitely $10 - $15 for that example and $20 - $30 for Full body, depending on characters ofcourse!!


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

Lapis looks great!!

RLC prices are like.. circumstantial.. it depends on what you want imo, if you're in need of $$$ it's best to price lower so more people will buy. If you're just looking for extra pocket cash then price higher. I always price high hahah, I think too many artists sell their art for too low.. but again it's all circumstantial so.

I agree w Hyogo, 10$-15$ for the example and 20$-30$ for fullbody, depending on what you want from u can choose the higher or lower end


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> c'mon guys, help this handsome talented man out, u guys keep crying for his art so throw him some money prices around atleast!!
> 
> but yeh, definitely $10 - $15 for that example and $20 - $30 for Full body, depending on characters ofcourse!!



thank u........... u r tru frend
here is a garnet 4 u then






sorry i am not best at animating simple stuff like that! not good at animating at all!

- - - Post Merge - - -



audino said:


> Lapis looks great!!
> 
> RLC prices are like.. circumstantial.. it depends on what you want imo, if you're in need of $$$ it's best to price lower so more people will buy. If you're just looking for extra pocket cash then price higher. I always price high hahah, I think too many artists sell their art for too low.. but again it's all circumstantial so.
> 
> I agree w Hyogo, 10$-15$ for the example and 20$-30$ for fullbody, depending on what you want from u can choose the higher or lower end



i dont really NEED the money rn but i have a feeling i will in the somewhat near future... im only 15 but i feel guilty bout all the things my mom buys/has bought for me lmao,,
so for right now its extra pocket cash
i dont really expect me to do too many so if even a few ppl commission me, thats still like 30-45 whole dollars!!!!!!

if i remember correctly artiststoolbox @ tumblr is doin commission post promos so??? sweats


----------



## Nay (Apr 30, 2015)

I suppose pricing higher runs the risk of not getting coms at all, RLC coms can be a bit of a gamble, especially on these boards i think (on dA or tumblr you might get more traction). But yea, price your art with what you're comfortable receiving. And taking advantage of promo posts is a great idea : o

Either way I hope you get lots of coms!! May the angel of coms bless and guide ur way.


----------



## lazuli (May 2, 2015)

im absolute shi.t for not working on my commissions sigh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

Computertrash is such a rebel 8)


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2015)

Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  










i took an exam today and i drew afterwards :3c


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Hope u did well in ur exam buddy!! Also ur lil arts are ace!!


----------

